# marz super monster fork.



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

where can i find one for relatively cheap?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

nowhere on earth


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

anything along the lines?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

wtf are you going to do with a super monster?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

just spend your money on a used 05 or 06 888, it'll be about the same price

edit: for those who think you can't find one for cheap, i got one in my shop as a trade...all the guy wanted was new handlebars, a stem, and some grips. it sat on the wall for nearly a year before i ended up selling it to someone for 200. he put it on an old giant dh comp, which i thought would feel good, but it still felt terrible. i can't figure out what bike would feel balanced with that fork


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

hell, check ebay, craig's list, ridemonkey, etc


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/504399/

but it's not cheap


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

saturnine said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/504399/
> 
> but it's not cheap


Now that is a DH novelty item if I have ever seen one. Takes me back to the days of 3.0 tires and couch seats


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

same place they sell $5000 off road ferraris. keep us posted


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

I've been riding my Monster and saving my Super Monster for a special build. Maybe last one NIB in existance. Sick fork, 300mm travel! 

Good luck finding one cheap.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

well, my bikes got 9" of rear travel and my 7" fork isnt cutting it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

burgundy snake said:


> I've been riding my Monster and saving my Super Monster for a special build. Maybe last one NIB in existance. Sick fork, 300mm travel!
> 
> Good luck finding one cheap.


Pics or we dont believe you.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/504399/
> 
> but it's not cheap


LMAO - that is really funny.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> well, my bikes got 9" of rear travel and my 7" fork isnt cutting it.


Hope you are riding a Banshee or a Karpiel, cause if your not, you might as well kiss you headtube goodbye.

Just cause your bike has 9" in the rear doesn't mean the front has to have 12", get a 200mm fork like the rest of the world.


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> well, my bikes got 9" of rear travel and my 7" fork isnt cutting it.


my friend has a 2009 Norco A-line Park Edition with a 9 inch fork that came stock on the bike, I think it was an 888 RCV. Super plush and it was adjustable down to 8 inches too

see if you can get yourself one of those


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

justcheckin said:


> well, my bikes got 9" of rear travel and my 7" fork isnt cutting it.


loloololllolololo


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

screwyouguysimgoinghome said:


> my friend has a 2009 Norco A-line Park Edition with a 9 inch fork that came stock on the bike, I think it was an 888 RCV. Super plush and it was adjustable down to 8 inches too
> 
> see if you can get yourself one of those


I'm pretty sure that nobody other than Avy and other small boutique suspension shops are making DH forks with more than 8" of travel in 2009 or 2010. Marzocchi definitely isn't. Either your friend is mistaken, or you are.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i was about to call BS on the 2009 marz

EDIT: i stand corrected, seems like there was a OEM 9" marz on the 2009 norco http://norco.com/archives/2009/?id=48a31c94f3e4f


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

screwyouguysimgoinghome said:


> Super plush


What does that mean? No friction from the seals/bushings? No low speed compression?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

call marz they have 2 or 3 left


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> call marz they have 2 or 3 left


 what kinda price am i lookin at?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

justcheckin said:


> what kinda price am i lookin at?


iz don't know


----------



## thirdnipple (Aug 23, 2009)

dude you rock. I'm pullin' for you that you'll find a Super Monster.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

better yet, call yer lbs. its doubtful that marz will sell direct to the consumer even on a nos part. why ya want this fork is beyond me but thats how i suggest you go forth if ya decide nuthin else will do. as mentioned above, i hope ya have a massively strong frame or a hella good dental plan.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

? sarcasm?


----------



## thirdnipple (Aug 23, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> ? sarcasm?


no.
If you're feeling the need for one, or just want to have fun with it, then I'm all for it.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

7" not cutting it for you eh? I envy your progression. Monster you say? https://www.monkamoo.com/Marzocchi Pages/marzocchisupermonstert.html

Some guy with a monster fork. Must be hucking it Bender style.
https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4788/abcd0015v.jpg
https://img207.imageshack.us/img207/755/abcd0006s.jpg


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

QBP still has them. The distributors still can't get rid of all of them because they are garbage.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

006_007 said:


> Pics or we dont believe you.


I think you meant pics or stfu.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mr. Blonde said:


> QBP still has them. The distributors still can't get rid of all of them because they are garbage.


Did you just make this up? I just checked out QBPs dealer site and there's no mention of the Super Monster on either the current products or closeouts.


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

darkzeon said:


> 7" not cutting it for you eh? I envy your progression. Monster you say? https://www.monkamoo.com/Marzocchi Pages/marzocchisupermonstert.html
> 
> Some guy with a monster fork. Must be hucking it Bender style.
> https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4788/abcd0015v.jpg
> https://img207.imageshack.us/img207/755/abcd0006s.jpg


those are some burly 3.0's


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

thirdnipple said:


> no.
> If you're feeling the need for one, or just want to have fun with it, then I'm all for it.


everyone says their crap but i rode a kona stab with one, the headangle was insanely slack, but it took jumps and drops like you were riding on a pillow


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they are not crap. they are super plush - but they weigh 14# and have way too much travel


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

haha this aught to start up a good conversation. cant i just SHIM it down to like 10"?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you can lower it to 178 if you'd like. just add MOAR.


oh noez


----------



## justcheckin (Feb 19, 2009)

hahaha i KNEW it, but in all seriousness i could do that right?


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*10" Monster*



justcheckin said:


> haha this aught to start up a good conversation. cant i just SHIM it down to like 10"?


i remember a guy had one on an Azonic Gravity like 5 years ago.
He said it was adjustable down from 12 - 10."
This matched the Gravity's 10" of rear travel.

This thing is art in the truest sense. A new one would look cool hanging on my wall...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> I think you meant pics or stfu.


My bad, big fail on the hip & cool lingo


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

justcheckin said:


> what kinda price am i lookin at?


probably around 700$


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Did you just make this up? I just checked out QBPs dealer site and there's no mention of the Super Monster on either the current products or closeouts.


I saw them on there about 4 or 5 weeks ago. I suppose it's possible they could be gone by now.


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

deleted


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

justcheckin said:


> haha this aught to start up a good conversation. cant i just SHIM it down to like 10"?


No, because that has nothing to do with the purpose of shims. Stop trying so hard.

In all seriousness though... rebuild your manitou and practice riding more. 1" or 5" of isn't going to make the mountain any easier. If you absolutely need a new fork, stick with something in the 8" range you could actually get or get parts for.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Pfft, lower it? How can he make it longer travel? 12" just isn't cutting it when you're extreme brah. I run a 12" fork on my XC bike.


----------



## pinner189 (Oct 21, 2009)

cactuscorn said:


> same place they sell $5000 off road ferraris. keep us posted


Wait i have an off road ferrari. I only paid $4999.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Pfft, lower it? How can he make it longer travel? 12" just isn't cutting it when you're extreme brah. I run a 12" fork on my XC bike.


Jim be more modest about your ability....I know you are tearing it up....I have seen him jump this with two wooden ramps....fricken 30 feet in air


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

justcheckin said:


> well, my bikes got 9" of rear travel and my 7" fork isnt cutting it.


I'm a 210lb Expert/semi pro rider and I think my 8" boxxer has more than enough travel. What could you possibly be doing to require more travel?

If you really need more bottom out protection buy a 2005-2007 888 and get the AVY hydro anti bottom out kit.

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/888 abs.htm


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> i was about to call BS on the 2009 marz
> 
> EDIT: i stand corrected, seems like there was a OEM 9" marz on the 2009 norco https://norco.com/archives/2009/?id=48a31c94f3e4f


This is what it says on the site:

"203-228 mm / 8-9" adjustable travel 888 RCV fork with clamp on stem"

This means the FRAME has "8-9" of adjustable travel", and the bike comes with a 888 RCV.

Again, nobody is making DH forks with more than 8" of travel these days unless you're looking at one of these:










Only $3700


----------



## murphdog55 (Feb 5, 2009)

or the big foot

http://www.monkamoo.com/Risse Racing Pages/rissebigfoot.html


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

" 12", 1 foot, .31 meters travel standard"
you know you've gone too far when your fork travel is measured in meters.


----------



## shortbus (Sep 21, 2005)

I still don't get the hate over ppl wanting something that isn't the "standard" or the latest hype amongst mtn bikers or DH'ers or whatever.
Super Monsters are awesome, they're amazingly plush and completely extravagant. That was the idea behind them.
If i could get my hands on one i def. would, mostly just to piss everyone else off. =D

Good luck finding one and keep us posted with pics when you do!


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

*Pics Posted*



shortbus said:


> I still don't get the hate over ppl wanting something that isn't the "standard" or the latest hype amongst mtn bikers or DH'ers or whatever.
> Super Monsters are awesome, they're amazingly plush and completely extravagant. That was the idea behind them.
> If i could get my hands on one i def. would, mostly just to piss everyone else off. =D


My sentiments exactly!

Monster Brothers! Monsters ride like a dream. Pics for the peeps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I just put my Monster T back on my bike (and did a hard DH ride).

F-my 888.


(I wouldn't touch a Monster T2 with a 10 foot pole though)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I just put my Monster T back on my bike (and did a hard DH ride).
> 
> F-my 888.
> )


that and a Shiver...best forks ever


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I just put my Monster T back on my bike (and did a hard DH ride).
> 
> F-my 888.
> 
> (I wouldn't touch a Monster T2 with a 10 foot pole though)


I got a line on a 2001-2002 Original Monster locally for like $250 may be worth grabbing not sure what size the upper crown is I need a tall I think!


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

Jayem said:


> I just put my Monster T back on my bike (and did a hard DH ride).
> 
> F-my 888.
> 
> (I wouldn't touch a Monster T2 with a 10 foot pole though)


pics! pics!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I wouldn't touch a Monster T2 with a 10 foot pole though


Elaborate please. I have an '04 model and haven't had any issues. Is there a problem I don't know about? Thanx.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> Elaborate please. I have an '04 model and haven't had any issues. Is there a problem I don't know about? Thanx.


I am pretty sure he is reffering to the weight jump in the models after the 2002 version. The pre 2003 ones went about 8-9 LBS depending on oil levels and I think the newer versions were at least 1-2 lbs more.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> I am pretty sure he is reffering to the weight jump in the models after the 2002 version. The pre 2003 ones went about 8-9 LBS depending on oil levels and I think the newer versions were at least 1-2 lbs more.


Not quite, although I wouldn't touch the 12lb version either, but the Monster T2 was a "SSV" version of the Monster. This WAS the 12lb fork, but with Jr-T internals. It's a Monster chassi with Jr T internals. Hydro-lock during high-speed impacts and the such. It's upgradable, which is nice, but it's so-so damping in a 12lb chassi.

It's amazing how with "only" 175mm of travel the old Monster never seems to "run out of travel". It just keeps going and sucking up stuff. I guess I'm just pissed my 888 doesn't run anywhere near as good as my Monster T. Again I'm not sure why but I'm trying to trouble shoot the 888, but the Monster T isn't going anywhere.

For the trivia fans, the Monster T was originally a Marzocchi Trails-MX fork. It was adapted for DH mountain biking, but little was really changed. Amazing how I'm riding a 10 year old fork.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Didn't I see a post somewhere with the OP talkin' about swapping frames cuz his Orange DH race frame was too heavy? And now he wants a Super Monster? Really?
I had a '03 Monster, the 8" travel version. It was truly indestructible, but my '06 888 RC2X is plenty strong enough for anything I'm doing (or anything being done by riders a lot better than me), and the 888 is smoother on the rough chatter- way less unsprung weight. 12" of travel is prolly great for 40 foot cliff hucks, if you're trying to be a Bender imitator 8 years after everybody got bored with watching him repeatedly crash his brains out, but for regular riding? Phrases like "pedal bob" and "brake dive" and "too much squish to pump the rollers" would take on a whole new meaning with a fork like that.
You don't need 12" of travel, you just need to learn to ride better. Not sayin' I'm the greatest rider, I've just been doing it long enough to realize that if there's something I can't ride with a 7 or 8 inch fork, then I need to improve my skills instead of blaming my bike.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FA-Q said:


> Didn't I see a post somewhere with the OP talkin' about swapping frames cuz his Orange DH race frame was too heavy? And now he wants a Super Monster? Really?
> I had a '03 Monster, the 8" travel version. It was truly indestructible, but my '06 888 RC2X is plenty strong enough for anything I'm doing (or anything being done by riders a lot better than me), and the 888 is smoother on the rough chatter- way less unsprung weight. 12" of travel is prolly great for 40 foot cliff hucks, if you're trying to be a Bender imitator 8 years after everybody got bored with watching him repeatedly crash his brains out, but for regular riding? Phrases like "pedal bob" and "brake dive" and "too much squish to pump the rollers" would take on a whole new meaning with a fork like that.
> You don't need 12" of travel, you just need to learn to ride better. Not sayin' I'm the greatest rider, I've just been doing it long enough to realize that if there's something I can't ride with a 7 or 8 inch fork, then I need to improve my skills instead of blaming my bike.


It's also worth pointing out that there was a time when DH bike manufacturers thought 9 and 10" or more of rear travel would be the standard, but 8" of quality travel always wins and there are too many compramises when you increase the travel past that, so the industry has "stabilized" with less travel for the most part, same thing happened with forks. Risky Racing, Hannebreak and others made 10 and 12" forks, but these were just rediculous and the fork manufacturers stablized in terms of design (non-inverted) and travel. Things could still change, but I highly doubt they would change quickly. We'll see more refinement before we just see "moar travel".


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Monster T!
This bike ruled BTW.....


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

whats so wrong with monsters?


Any one produce a pic of a monster next to a fox 40 or totem?

They are hardly any bigger.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

bighitboy said:


> whats so wrong with monsters?
> 
> Any one produce a pic of a monster next to a fox 40 or totem?
> 
> They are hardly any bigger.


They are no bigger, that's not the issue.
The stanchions on the Monsters measured 40 mm, same as a 40 (duh) or Totem. The only problem is that the original Monsters were already monstrously heavy, and a 12" travel Super Monster not only has way more travel than most anybody needs or can effectively use, but it also weighs as much as a 40, a Totem, a 888, and a small car all combined. If your downhill trail has you plowing through boulder-gardens in between a bunch of 40 to 50 foot cliff hucks, it would be a great fork. For anything else, it's ridiculous.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

i loved mine


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Yea nothing like 12" of travel so soak up those super gnar sand grains there


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

I got a 2007 888 RCx2 for sale with Function crowns. PM me, like new!


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I loved the Monster T !!!!!!!!
I had a 2001 7" version on my Kona Stinkyfive for 6 years..
I bought a new(to me) Stinky this year that came with a 888RC2X and
I just did NOT feel confident with the 888..
I know they are good forks and all but riding a Monster T for 6 years made the 888 kinda feel like a
XC fork 
I don't mean to sound like i'm putting down the 888 because i'm not at all,
it's just that the big over built Monster T gave me a sense of security that the 888 just couldn't.
I ended up getting an Avalanche and my confidence has been restored


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

I kinda agree, if you came from back"Then" the monester was "the" fork

Felt awesome was stiff, good fork.

Then the shiver came out and it was super plush. Heavy. but still super plush.


monsters will live on


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Amazing how I'm riding a 10 year old fork.


Hey, thanx for the heads on the Jr T internals for the T2. How do I go about upgrading? Can you point me in a direction? Thanx in advance.

By the way, I've got another oldy but goody for you! I just managed to rig up an IS brake mount for my 1998 Mr Dirt FAT Quad Bypass fork. Now I'm trying to find someone to one-off an integrated stem/upper crown for me. My fork is actually a mutant as I took the IFP version's rebound leg (Marc Wier's old fork) and mated it to the standard version's rebound/spring leg. I flipped the rebound piston and shim stack in the standard leg to get compression control and reduced the oil down to 2.5wt. Damping is too light w/ that oil weight so I got some 5st Silkolene (sp?) and will be a winter project (getting that rebound leg w/ the IFP filled is a PITA!). 
I'm going to slap this fork (back) on my Tomac 204 Magnum and throw some Codes on it. I'm also going to try and fit a 888 RC3's Ti spring in it when I rebuild w/ heavier oil


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I forgot to mention..
I have a 2001 7" Monster T in my basement for parts.
If anyone needs anything let me know....(I stole the cartridge out of one side,other than that it's complete)

also does anyone have a set of the bumpers off a monster T they want to get rid of ???


----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

not Marz Monster Super T, but it is a 12'er, brand new & pricey

http://cgi.ebay.com/Risse-Bigfoot-D...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1e53fefcc5


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

_rich_ said:


> I forgot to mention..
> I have a 2001 7" Monster T in my basement for parts.
> If anyone needs anything let me know....(I stole the cartridge out of one side,other than that it's complete)
> 
> also does anyone have a set of the bumpers off a monster T they want to get rid of ???


Need a stanchion. I have one expoxied up for scractches, but another stanchion would be better.

I'll PM you.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

The lowers on that thing look terribly vulnerable. Why not go for a 40 for that price?


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Not quite, although I wouldn't touch the 12lb version either, but the Monster T2 was a "SSV" version of the Monster. This WAS the 12lb fork, but with Jr-T internals. It's a Monster chassi with Jr T internals. Hydro-lock during high-speed impacts and the such. It's upgradable, which is nice, but it's so-so damping in a 12lb chassi.


Only the Jr-T had the speed sensitive valve (SSV); Monster T & T2 has always had the rebound cartridge and external compression adjust that we know and love. The T2 added the external high speed compression adjustment.

The Monster T is from the DH era when bigger was better. The T2 epitomizes this extravagant, plush, big johnson epoch, catering to those with the Bender / Simons, Kamikaze, no fear; nothing is too gnarly attitude. For this reason alone it will always be revered an icon.

:rockon:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

burgundy snake said:


> Only the Jr-T had the speed sensitive valve (SSV); Monster T & T2 has always had the rebound cartridge and external compression adjust that we know and love. The T2 added the external high speed compression adjustment.
> 
> The Monster T is from the DH era when bigger was better. The T2 epitomizes this extravagant, plush, big johnson epoch, catering to those with the Bender / Simons, Kamikaze, no fear; nothing is too gnarly attitude. For this reason alone it will always be revered an icon.
> 
> :rockon:


You are wrong. Page 29 from the 2003 manual. Check it yourself.

I don't know what you're even talking about in terms of "external compression adjustment", until 2003 not even the original Monster had compression adjustment, except for the year 2000, which is generally regarded as a failed experiment (most people resorted to drilling out the compression cartridge on the Z1 CR, Super T and Monster T models).

Again, the 2003 Monster T was an 8" fork with the shiver mx cartridges. The 2003 Monster T2 was an 8" fork with SSV (pumping rod) damping. The 2003 Super Monster T was a 12" fork with the shiver mx cartridges.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Jayem said:


> You are wrong. Page 29 from the 2003 manual. Check it yourself.


I stand corrected. I was mistaken about the T2 model designation, for some odd reason thought it was the Super Monster considering it has a 2 on the stantion decal. I'm with you and wouldn't touch a T2.



Jayem said:


> I don't know what you're even talking about in terms of "external compression adjustment", until 2003 not even the original Monster had compression adjustment, except for the year 2000, which is generally regarded as a failed experiment (most people resorted to drilling out the compression cartridge on the Z1 CR, Super T and Monster T models).
> .


2004 Manual page 40, 41 tables 17, 18 respectively. The Shiver and Monster share the Rebound Cartridge (REBC), while Monster only used External Compression Adjust (ECA), and External High Speed Compression (EHSC). Monster T2 and Super Monster discontinued in 2004.



Jayem said:


> Again, the 2003 Monster T was an 8" fork with the shiver mx cartridges. The 2003 Monster T2 was an 8" fork with SSV (pumping rod) damping. The 2003 Super Monster T was a 12" fork with the shiver mx cartridges.


True.

As an aside, Bender's in town and preparing for a new jump with his Super Monster! He's got to be on his 9th life.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

burgundy snake said:


> 2004 Manual page 40, 41 tables 17, 18 respectively. The Shiver and Monster share the Rebound Cartridge (REBC), while Monster only used External Compression Adjust (ECA), and External High Speed Compression (EHSC). Monster T2 and Super Monster discontinued in 2004.
> 
> .


You said the monster has always had an external compression adjustment, I said this was wrong and it was only in 2003 that the new (heavier 8") monster got the shiver MX carts with the external compression adjusters. You're talking about 2004, which was the same as 2003. I was saying that 1998 (handmade extremely limited production), 1999, 2001 and 2002 Monsters only had the "rebound-adjustable" cartridges.


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

> When ordering, please email me the following information:
> 
> 1. Your Riding Weight.
> 2. Your Riding Style (ie., Advanced Freeride, DH, or Northshore Insanity).
> ...


haha, this is from the ebay auction for that Risse Bigfoot.

"Yes, I'd like one Bigfoot fork please? Yeah I'll be using it for North Shore Insanity..."


----------



## Davidcopperfield (Jan 17, 2007)

You wanna something which kicks ass? sure you do
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1561&IdFolder=128&IdOggetto=8872
This Marzocchi Shiver rules with 300mm of travel strong and stiiff 50mm stanchions. Just think about it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

you know it's heavy when they give weights for each leg


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

Davidcopperfield said:


> You wanna something which kicks ass? sure you do
> http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1561&IdFolder=128&IdOggetto=8872
> This Marzocchi Shiver rules with 300mm of travel strong and stiiff 50mm stanchions. Just think about it.


you know... most of the time i ignore trolls hoping that they will just go away, but god damn! YOU ARE AN IDIOT! there is a fvkn bloody reason that moto and bicycle are two SEPARATE DISCIPLINES.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

zdubyadubya said:


> you know... most of the time i ignore trolls hoping that they will just go away, but god damn! YOU ARE AN IDIOT! there is a fvkn bloody reason that moto and bicycle are two SEPARATE DISCIPLINES.


he is well aware of what he's suggesting, and i think you did just what he was hoping for


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

This may satisfy justcheckin's quest. Only it is the 200mm Monster T, not the 300mm Super.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marzocchi-Monst...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item45ef19fa47


----------



## egsavio (Apr 21, 2007)

I've one 2003, perfect, I bought it brand new in January 2008 and used about six months, but it's just 8" travel. It has integrated stem, red shims for handlebar and Zocchi hub.

The baby weights 6 kg ( 13.3 lbs ). For sure it's a monster.


----------

